# Puzzle for you guys, I think I'm either INTP or INTJ



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi, I've been trying to figure out my personality type for the last few weeks, after all that I've read I don't know what to think anymore. I have tried to figure it out through the cognitive functions but I'm still unsure where to go. 

Included below are some characteristics about me that might help in typing me, please identify which cognitive function each conveys if you refer to it, I have suggested what some characteristics might imply and have numbered them for easier reference. 

Please include references to books or professional sources where you can.

1 - I zone out for daily repetitive tasks like brushing my teeth (Ni, Ne?)
2 - I avoid driving because I zone out and could cause an accident (Ni? Ne?)
3 - I've practically given up on learning from lecture because I zone out and get lost (Ni? Ne?)
4 - I'm slow at learning things but it's probably a higher quality understanding, I want to understand the building blocks (Ti? Ni?)
5 - I do pretty well on multiple choice tests though they take me a long time (Ne? Ni?)
6 - Sometimes in a test I can intuitively learn concepts (previously unknown) based on the question and/or the answer options. (Ni Ne?)
7 - I understand things better by comparing them to things that I already know, or for remembering back to examples in my life and realizing how the concept applied to them.(Si? Ne? Ni?)
8 - In a test I sometimes solve the problem in different ways to make sure I get the same answer (Ne? Ni?)
9 - Ambiguity stresses me out and slows me down (Ti? Ni?)
10 - I tend to resort to learning from the textbook but I learn best when given an example that I can look at piece by piece or step by step (to see how it is applied and to understand each concept one at a time) (S? J? Ni? Ti?)
11 - When programming (as long as I am familiar with tools/functions that can solve a problem) I prefer to find my own solution rather than looking up how others have done it. (Ni? Ti?)
12 - I'm hesitant to do new things unless I have seen it before or unless I know mostly what's gonna happen (Si? )
13 - I am careful in my wording in e-mails so that I don't sound ambiguous or offend anyone. (Ti? Te? Fe?)
14 - Reading is really hard because words can have multiple meanings so I have to stop and decide which one makes sense, especially if it is a word that I don't know and I have to look it up and find which of the many definitions fits the context. (Ne? Ni? Ti?)
15 - Sometimes when doing research, I copy the text and get rid of sentences that have extra detail, I also may rewrite sentences that were ambiguous or that had words that I don't know.(Ni? Ti? Te?)
16 - I am extremely indecisive, unless maybe it is something that I have thought of before and for which I have found a single efficient solution in which case I'll usually be pretty set on doing things a certain way. (Ti? Si? Te? J?)
17 - I sign up for more classes than I will take just so that I can try them and decide which of those I will keep. (P?)
18 - I don't like to commit to things that will happen regularly (sports, classes) because I feel like it can limit my options (P?)
19 - I can be a stickler for honesty and doing commitments that I rarely do make (J?)
20 - I expect a lot from myself and from people I date (J?)
21 - I often don't understand my feelings (Weak Fi/Fe?)
22 - It's hard to describe where pain is, what something tastes like (Weak Se/Si?)
23 - I'm not good at guessing what the temperature is (Weak Se/Si?) 
24 - There are things that I don't care to learn about because I don't see how I can use them in my life or without special tools (astronomy, some chemistry...) (S? Te? or just interests?)
25 - I like to look good when I leave in the morning but I don't look at myself in a mirror all the time and I don't care about trends or wearing the latest style. (Some Se?)
26 - I tend to sit at home and think of things rather than going out and doing them (N? I?)
27 - I get excited by ideas (Ne?)
28 - I don't like doing things that require precision or high attention (Weak Se/Si?)
29 - I try pretty hard to make sure I exercise at least three days a week (J? Si?)
30 - I am pretty careful with money and don't often spend it, when I do I spend a lot of time figuring out the best price (N? T?)
31 - I don't like to make quick decisions like when I get spontaneous invitations to do things (Ti? Te? Weak S?)
32 - Looking at art or a cool view doesn't do much for me (Weak Se?)
33 - I can play the piano pretty well by ear for songs that I have heard enough times, but there's not a whole lot of emotion involved usually (N? Si? weak Fi?)
34 - I like to hear/play songs that are familiar to me, connected with childhood memories or something (like video game songs on piano) (Si? Fi?)
35 - I am not easily offended (T? Fe? Fi-choice?)
36 - I avoid saying things that could offend someone (Fe? Fi-choice?)
37 - I get ideas a lot, especially when I'm trying to sleep, I write them down but tend to not go back to look at them (Ni? Ne?)
38 - I like thinking games in which I can look a few steps ahead in my mind to strategize how to move (Ti-Ne? Ni-Te?)
39 - I don't like depending on anyone or having anyone depend on me (Ti? N?)
40 - I don't like responsibility, but often feel the need to take it if nobody else does (?)
41 - I usually catch grammatical or spelling errors pretty well (Ti-Ne? Ni-Te?)
42 - I like to have a clean room, but it can get pretty messy when I'm not paying attention to my surroundings, like when I'm only in my room to do homework on the computer or to sleep. (J? N?)
43 - I look at things and think how they could be more efficient (Te?)
44 - I often redefine my schedule to figure out what works best (though I might not follow it) (P? J?)
45 - I like making lists (J?)
46 - I like making detailed plans but I don't always follow them (P? J?)
47 - I like the idea of standardizing things to make it more efficient (Te?)
48 - I like seeing things in bulleted form or with headlines because it's easier to find the bits of information that I want. (N? S? ADHD?)
49 - I don't like being subject to others' standards or guidelines. If I am given an assignment to make a program, I want the freedom to make it my way. (N? P?)
50 - I don't like grading myself, the ambiguity doesn't always fit the options they give me, plus in trying to be honest I often don't give myself the benefit of the doubt. (Ne? Fi?)
51 - I don't like grading others, I want to give them credit for something that I would accept for work, but I don't want to lie and say that they met a specific criteria exactly as defined in a rubric. (S? Ne? Fi? Fe?)
52 - I like the idea of having one website that contains the most up-to-date information on every subject, where experts from around the world can agree on the fundamentals of something, with no extra information (Ti? Ni? Te? Ne? S?)



Also, it seems like Ti-Ne and Ni-Te are very similar when paired that way, how can you know whether the T or the N is doing which?

And does anyone have a solid definition between the absolute difference Between Ni vs Ne, and Ti vs Te which doesn't include anything common between the two? From what I have read it seems that introverted functions are subjective, slower, less decisive, based on personal experience, etc. and that extroverted functions are the opposite, how much of that is accurate and how does it show?

Do extroverted functions deal with other 'people' or just with anything outside of the mind? 

Can introverted functions deal with another person on a personal level or would that be considered extroverted?

Thanks for your input on any of these questions.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

gianni said:


> Also, it seems like Ti-Ne and Ni-Te are very similar when paired that way, how can you know whether the T or the N is doing which?
> 
> And does anyone have a solid definition between the absolute difference Between Ni vs Ne, and Ti vs Te which doesn't include anything common between the two?


 1) Ti means that you like to solve problems *as* they happen (working through specific situations on their own terms)

Te means that you like to solve problems *before* they happen (making as efficient a general system as possible)

Ni means that you depend on your subconscious to make connections between ideas (unexplained gut hunches, "Aha" moments)

Ne means that you depend on your conscious to make connections between ideas (brainstorming, trying to look at things from every possible angle)

2) Ti+Te are not as incompatible as people claim they are, neither are Ni+Ne, Ti+Ni, or Te+Ne


----------



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks.

@1) Sounds like Te for me under that definition. As for Ne vs Ni, what is an example of how that would play out and what it would look like in some hypothetical learning situation? Is there a way to get Ni moving faster or do you just have to collect information until things click?

@2) By 'compatible' do you mean that there are many similarities between the two or that someone can make equal use of both? (For example: Te and Ti equally which would go against the theory, but is that ok?)


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

@gianni Here's a vote for INTJ - the model for how functions relate together in Myers-Briggs is somewhat fuzzy, in my opinion.

However, how you've described your style of interaction with ideas and people sounds to me like you are using Ni-Te.

I represent the functions by elements, with Ni as water and Te as air.

Ni gives INTJ a strong independent streak and Te shows them moving towards communication with others, albeit in a limited possibly not face-to-face context.

Getting a sense for the meaning of introversion/extroversion as an internal organising principle as applied to the functions is something I am not sure anyone has completely a handle on. I see them as a means of knowing by subjective experience and objective analysis, but this again is only an approximation of trying to access the internal organising principle behind what *they* are or seem to be.

From what I understand the introversion/extroversion "axis" if that is what we may call it is one of the most central components to original Jungian psychology... unfortunately I think MBTI is strongly a case of flying in the dark sometimes.


----------



## RubiksCubix (Oct 29, 2014)

I vote INTJ. Slow but deep learning is a result on Ni. I would know.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

1 - I zone out for daily repetitive tasks like brushing my teeth (Ni, Ne?)
2 - I avoid driving because I zone out and could cause an accident (Ni? Ne?)
3 - I've practically given up on learning from lecture because I zone out and get lost (Ni? Ne?)

None of these are type related.

4 - I'm slow at learning things but it's probably a higher quality understanding, I want to understand the building blocks (Ti? Ni?)

That's quite open-ended as to what it could be. Sensers need a decent starting point when learning, so that could slow them down. Likewise, Feelers can have difficulty with logical subjects.

7 - I understand things better by comparing them to things that I already know, or for remembering back to examples in my life and realizing how the concept applied to them.(Si? Ne? Ni?)

I believe you are likely a senser.

9 - Ambiguity stresses me out and slows me down (Ti? Ni?)

Senser. I'm quite impressed that you are this self-aware. You're struggling with weak intuition.

11 - When programming (as long as I am familiar with tools/functions that can solve a problem) I prefer to find my own solution rather than looking up how others have done it. (Ni? Ti?)

Either Ti or you're dealing with someone who is demanding that you use functions that you don't like.

12 - I'm hesitant to do new things unless I have seen it before or unless I know mostly what's gonna happen (Si?)

Senser again. You're struggling with intuition.

14 - Reading is really hard because words can have multiple meanings so I have to stop and decide which one makes sense, especially if it is a word that I don't know and I have to look it up and find which of the many definitions fits the context. (Ne? Ni? Ti?)

That might be something to talk to a doctor about.

27 - I get excited by ideas (Ne?)

That is quite likely Ne, but that statement is a bit too ambiguous.

24 - There are things that I don't care to learn about because I don't see how I can use them in my life or without special tools (astronomy, some chemistry...) (S? Te? or just interests?)

Sensers like to have their thoughts applied to a purpose.

32 - Looking at art or a cool view doesn't do much for me (Weak Se?)

Art isn't for everyone. I have strong Se and I feel the same way.

I think you are very likely an ISTx. ISTP seems likely based on some things you've said. ISTJ seems likely based on others.



gianni said:


> And does anyone have a solid definition between the absolute difference Between Ni vs Ne, and Ti vs Te which doesn't include anything common between the two?


I'm sorry to say that the functions are large concepts that are difficult to pin down. I could write a list, but everything on it could be another function when looking at it from the wrong perspective. However, I can give you some advice. If you are an SP, then the posts of a Ni-dom like Abraxas or Entropic or Zamyatin will help you to understand the more ambiguous parts; you can look through their started threads for function descriptions. If you are an SJ, then the posts of a Ne-dom will help.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

I mostly agree with @Fried Eggz interpretation. But I have to ask for some clarification on:



> 52 - I like the idea of having one website that contains the most up-to-date information on every subject, where experts from around the world can agree on the fundamentals of something, with no extra information (Ti? Ni? Te? Ne? S?)


Specifically, what is disconcerting here? Being incorrect? Being ambiguous? Being superfluous? I want to understand your thought process here.


----------



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

TyranAmiros said:


> Specifically, what is disconcerting here? Being incorrect? Being ambiguous? Being superfluous? I want to understand your thought process here.


I think that it's inefficient for so many teachers to put extra effort into preparing lessons for only their class, if they all worked together to make one very effective super lesson, (fit for a variety of learning styles) I think that anyone with access to the internet could benefit from having better than the best teacher. Individual teachers could reference it in their classroom.

The fact that I would like a standard like this makes me think I'm using Te, but then again the fact that I want everything to be understood in its purest form makes me think I'm using Ti.

Yes all of those things that you mentioned are disconcerting. More effort towards a single right answer could result in a more correct answer (the essence of the topic in its purest form.) If the definition can be updated, it can be adjusted whenever someone finds it ambiguous in any way. And if it was reduced to its purest form then I imagine that it would be less superfluous. Does that answer your question?


----------



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

RubiksCubix said:


> I vote INTJ. Slow but deep learning is a result on Ni. I would know.


Is there a strategy for learning that you have found to be especially effective for Ni?


----------



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> 1 - I zone out for daily repetitive tasks like brushing my teeth (Ni, Ne?)
> 2 - I avoid driving because I zone out and could cause an accident (Ni? Ne?)
> 3 - I've practically given up on learning from lecture because I zone out and get lost (Ni? Ne?)
> 
> None of these are type related.


I once read that INTPs tend to show the symptoms of ADHD, I thought that having low 'S' would mean that one is less aware of their immediate surroundings, did I understand it wrong? I think I've read that 'Ne' can be distracting as it causes one's mind to go off on tangents, observing one thing and then analyzing the connections with it, but I may have understood that wrong too.


----------



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> 14 - Reading is really hard because words can have multiple meanings so I have to stop and decide which one makes sense, especially if it is a word that I don't know and I have to look it up and find which of the many definitions fits the context. (Ne? Ni? Ti?)
> 
> That might be something to talk to a doctor about.


Also in reference to your answer to #9,

From what I understood (though I am very open to the idea that it could have been wrong), 'Ne' looks at all of the possibilities for a given object (in this case a word) couldn't reading one ambiguous (multi-definition) word appear in my mind as many possible meanings that I have to choose from and therefore slow me down? 

And if it was something to see a doctor about, what? ADHD? Dyslexia?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

gianni said:


> I think that it's inefficient for so many teachers to put extra effort into preparing lessons for only their class, if they all worked together to make one very effective super lesson, (fit for a variety of learning styles) I think that anyone with access to the internet could benefit from having better than the best teacher. Individual teachers could reference it in their classroom.
> 
> The fact that I would like a standard like this makes me think I'm using Te, but then again the fact that I want everything to be understood in its purest form makes me think I'm using Ti.
> 
> Yes all of those things that you mentioned are disconcerting. More effort towards a single right answer could result in a more correct answer (the essence of the topic in its purest form.) If the definition can be updated, it can be adjusted whenever someone finds it ambiguous in any way. And if it was reduced to its purest form then I imagine that it would be less superfluous. Does that answer your question?


This all sounds to me like you are INTP; sounds to me like you are thinking in terms of systems optimisation in accordance with some kind of internal organising principle. From what I understand an INTP is concerned with finding that one key to explain everything

What you've written is twigging me on to the reality I think Ni and Ti are mistakable for each other


----------



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

Also, I enjoy talking about things that I would likely never do (therefore making it impractical), like how I would go about building a city under a dome on the ocean floor. Would that be considered an N thing or is that unrelated to type?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

that there sounds to me like you've got yourself an Ne imagination (alternative explanations altogether possible)


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

gianni said:


> I think that it's inefficient for so many teachers to put extra effort into preparing lessons for only their class, if they all worked together to make one very effective super lesson, (fit for a variety of learning styles) I think that anyone with access to the internet could benefit from having better than the best teacher. Individual teachers could reference it in their classroom.
> 
> The fact that I would like a standard like this makes me think I'm using Te, but then again the fact that I want everything to be understood in its purest form makes me think I'm using Ti.
> 
> Yes all of those things that you mentioned are disconcerting. More effort towards a single right answer could result in a more correct answer (the essence of the topic in its purest form.) If the definition can be updated, it can be adjusted whenever someone finds it ambiguous in any way. And if it was reduced to its purest form then I imagine that it would be less superfluous. Does that answer your question?


This is all pushing me toward either NJ or SP. Can there ever be a single right answer? Ne says no--it's all a matter of possibility. This is one of ENTP Foucault's most important insights--the very nature of how we think about things is a consequence of how we categorize them. For example, in my own field of American Politics, there is substantial disagreement on whether having more non-White, non-male legislators makes much of a difference. Depends on how we look at it--does descriptive representation translate into policy? How about substantive representation? And what do we assume about "what women want"? 

The reason I bring this up is because xNTPs are generally okay with this--While they may have their own pet Ti theories, Ne--their outward presentation--and Fe--how they determine values--are cognizant of multiple perspectives that lead people to different answers. In my experience with other NTPs, NTPs generally love evaluating arguments by their own criteria (for INTP, disproving the other's theory using their own logic can be a rush but often makes us feel guilty). 

Ambiguity is important here because it helps distinguish sensing from intuition. Intuitives are generally more accepting of ambiguity than sensors--high intuition fills in blanks where high sensing wants concreteness. For example, I had an argument with an ISTJ a couple weeks ago over a presentation we went to here on campus. The presenter (an INTP) was developing a model to predict how long a budget debate will last in Congress. I thought the story made a lot of sense and the logic was pretty powerful. The data wasn't the greatest (it only went back to the 70s), but it didn't contradict the hypothesis, and I found myself thinking it was a possibility. The ISTJ was totally unconvinced--she found the conclusion unsupported by the data, and was suspicious that he was spinning a "just so" story that oversold his actual results. Yes, part of this disagreement is Ti vs Te--Ti tends to like reasoning where Te prefers data--but part of this is high intuition vs low intuition. I saw not only his reasoning, but what his reasoning was getting at--devoid of application, there's a pattern. My ISTJ friend needs that pattern to emerge from unambiguous, clear sensory impressions. Otherwise, her low (inferior!) Ne tends to be very suspicious that the "pattern" is just a fantasy and any number of "patterns" could be equally as (in)valid. 

So where am I going? The fact you think a single model is possible pushes me away from Ne. It pushes me away from Ti. It pushes me toward weak Fi. The "purest form" pushes me toward Ni (you're talking about perceiving an ideal here, not judging an idea). I think you'll find INTP profiles to be too wishy-washy, too laid back, too focused on accumulation of knowledge and perspectives for you. You want to know the answer, not explore the possible answers. INTP is wrong.

tl;dr: I think you'll find INTJ more on point than INTP, if you're just choosing between the two. Otherwise, I'd look into ISTP.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

gianni said:


> I once read that INTPs tend to show the symptoms of ADHD, I thought that having low 'S' would mean that one is less aware of their immediate surroundings, did I understand it wrong? I think I've read that 'Ne' can be distracting as it causes one's mind to go off on tangents, observing one thing and then analyzing the connections with it, but I may have understood that wrong too.


I thought the same when I first started out. Then I started talking to people and found a lot of it to be false. Unfortunately, people make stuff up all the time. In my experience, extroverts are more observant than introverts and sensers and intuitives are both observant in different ways.



gianni said:


> Also in reference to your answer to #9,
> 
> From what I understood (though I am very open to the idea that it could have been wrong), 'Ne' looks at all of the possibilities for a given object (in this case a word) couldn't reading one ambiguous (multi-definition) word appear in my mind as many possible meanings that I have to choose from and therefore slow me down?
> 
> And if it was something to see a doctor about, what? ADHD? Dyslexia?


It is possible that you're using weak Ne and struggle to decipher the correct use of the word because your mind is treating all the potential interpretations equally. What you said came across quite severe and not something I would normally associate with typology. But I could be wrong.



gianni said:


> Also, I enjoy talking about things that I would likely never do (therefore making it impractical), like how I would go about building a city under a dome on the ocean floor. Would that be considered an N thing or is that unrelated to type?


That is intuition, but that doesn't mean you have an intuitive preference over sensing.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@gianni I'm not a psychologist, but thankfully my online persona is. You sound INTP type 5 and you also sound like you have Asberger's. I think the latter might explain why you're N/S seems to be borderline. You requested a link, so here ya go:

Symptoms of Asperger’s Disorder | Psych Central


----------



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

Alright, now ISTJ seems like a good possibility, INTJ is still up there. I think that ISTJ is more likely than ISTP because I can relate more with Si than Se I think. 

Strong 'Si' might explain:
- why I can play the piano pretty well by ear,
- why I can quote movies pretty accurately (including accents), 
- why I can figure things out (useful during a test) by watching replays in my mind of how something happened in the past? (or is that more of an intuitive lead getting data from Si? Or is that something that Ni can do for itself? (could Ne be generating the possibilities that I just mentioned?))
- why I don't like ambiguity (as pointed out by some of you)
- why I prefer to listen to music that brings nostalgia 
- why I like solving problems that I already understand 

Some concerns with Si though are that:
- I don't really care about tradition (at least not cultural tradition, but maybe that would be more of a 'Se' thing)
- Where do all of my ideas come from? Would they come so much with 'Ne' as 4th in line?
- Why am I so unconventional/non-conformist? (or is that more of a 'Fe' thing?)

Te might be right, but why am I so indecisive? Or does the decisiveness come from things that I have had experience with and found a generic solution for?

ISTJ could explain why:
- I can be a stickler to the few things that I actually commit to 
- I try to have integrity even if it is socially unacceptable or doesn't make sense to (Fi)
- I want to hear just the facts, not speculation/opinion (Si Te)
- I want to learn things that I can apply in a practical way, especially if it is a general concept (Si Te) (Programming, applied-science, health...)


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

gianni said:


> Some concerns with Si though are that:
> - I don't really care about tradition (at least not cultural tradition, but maybe that would be more of a 'Se' thing)
> - Where do all of my ideas come from? Would they come so much with 'Ne' as 4th in line?
> - Why am I so unconventional/non-conformist? (or is that more of a 'Fe' thing?)
> ...


In terms of indecision, don't forget that ISTJs are dominant perceivers--that is, Si-dominants. Si is constantly trying to figure out which connection is right: "The decisive thing is not the reality of the object, but the reality of the subjective factor, i.e. the primordial images, which in their totality represent a psychic mirror-world" (Jung, _Psychological Types_). In plainer English, "Si retains, condenses, and recollects past information...perceive[ing] inner body sensations" as "gut reactions" to draw together present and past (Drenth, _My True Type_). Thus ISTJs and ISFJs are often searching for the perfect answer, as guided by their more conscious judging functions, only to find a deep-seeded instability at their core because of the potential (inferior Ne) for multiple answers. 

As for the rest, without knowing specifics it's hard to determine what you mean by not caring about tradition or being unconventional. Like the movie _Saved!_, where the ISFJ lead thinks she's being unconventional when she goes to the prom while pregnant, or _Warehouse 13_, where the ISTJ lead thinks she's being non-traditional by choosing not to date, there's a relativity here. Compare what "unconventional" means to an ENFP like Lorelai Gilmore to an ISFJ like Rory Gilmore on _Gilmore Girls_. Also note that ISxJs raised in "unconventional" lifestyles may think of that life as perfectly normal and thus find a "conventional" lifestyle to be odd--an ISTJ raised by atheists may be unlikely to consider religion to be "traditional".

Si is all about points of reference--it's all relative to what you know.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

You have Aspergers. Most likely IxTJ, as almost all Aspies are.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

RubiksCubix said:


> I have tried exorbitantly hard to develop my Si but I can rarely remember quotes or specific details. I usually remember the general _idea_ of a quote-- so I can paraphrase it, but not recite it exactly. As far as focusing on specific details, I occasionally remember them but only if they have significance to my understanding of the world or if I am *consciously focusing on* retaining specific details. I can often recall information when I am speaking or arguing but it isn't usually conjured up at my command.


This is pretty much how I am too. This might be a good example of how Ni works. 



gianni said:


> Sometimes I struggle to remember things, like my part to a song when I tried out for a singing group, but I used a system to help me remember it indicating which parts were repeated and which were new. So with that I might have been able to remember it if I sang it alone, but I was distracted by the other parts being sung.
> 
> Sometimes (like when I'm trying to type someone) I can remember something that they did, and see things like short video clips in my mind that demonstrate a relevant point (but I wonder if that is only with points that I found significant to my understanding of the person at that time). Is that still Si?
> 
> ...


I can actually get tired of something I've repeated enough times, because it becomes mundane. So I don't often watch movies many times for fear I'll get sick of the ones I'd previously enjoyed (same thing with music). I am pretty good at remembering lyrics, though.

This is one of my favorite movie quotes:







Generally if I make an effort to repeat a novel quote (or some other new piece of info) 3 or more times, I can memorize it. 

I have a very good memory for facts and things that were said, when my brain decides it was significant (or if what was happening at the time made me more vigilant - negative or positive). It's not really voluntary what I am good/not good at remembering. (I've been told I have a good memory and then the same people are later disappointed). This makes me overwhelmed in certain social situations - say I am nervous about something but end up stuck in a conversation with someone. I end up remembering a bunch of stuff that they said, where we were, details of the surroundings etc... just because of how fight or flight works. Then I can end up associating that memory with my own nervousness, like conditioning, and it's really hard to see the situation for what it is with the negative sentiment I've attached to it. It's really annoying and that's likely why I try to stay emotionally neutral/detached most of the time. (for what it's worth, I'm also sort of OCD and struggle with anxiety, I don't know if these things are related).


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

gianni said:


> *- Although I don't think I'm easily offended by what people say, I try hard not to offend anyone and knowing what not to do or say seems to come pretty easily*


Fi users tend to be relatively 'emotionless' a lot, since we are only impacted when something directly affects us. We don't really feel anything if we're on the outside of the circle, but when we're put in the center of whatever emotional thing is happening, we can get quite passionate.

Fi is about morality and how it relates to the individual moreso than it is being 'group-minded.' I'm not the best on the distinction between the two, but I'd say Fe involves externalization of emotions, while Fi internalizes said emotions. So Fi users can be touchy when their morals/personal code is being violated, but outside of that they are pretty lax.

What I'm trying to say is: avoid judging if you have Fe or Fi based off of if you want everyone to be happy or not. Fi users want people to be happy just as much as Fe users do. Gauge this from your internalization/externalization of your emotions and how you respond when someone violates one of your personal beliefs.


----------



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I have a very good memory for facts and things that were said, when my brain decides it was significant


Cool, I wonder if that applies to everyone, I think that's a pretty general psychological concept.


----------



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

Kaizuka said:


> Fi users tend to be relatively 'emotionless' a lot, since we are only impacted when something directly affects us. We don't really feel anything if we're on the outside of the circle, but when we're put in the center of whatever emotional thing is happening, we can get quite passionate.


What kinds of emotions does the theory refer to as those which influence decisions? Is it mainly when you feel that something is morally wrong, or does it also have a lot to do with emotions like fear, sadness, anger and happiness?


----------



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

I guess my biggest question right now is: what is the main difference between ISFJ and INTP, they both have the same functions? But, as I understand, some functions would obviously dominate over the other just from the nature of the situation (for example, making decisions that don't significantly involve people or feelings would obviously rely more on Ti even if Fe came before it in the functional stack) so how can you tell which one comes first?


----------



## RubiksCubix (Oct 29, 2014)

gianni said:


> Sometimes I struggle to remember things, like my part to a song when I tried out for a singing group, but I used a system to help me remember it indicating which parts were repeated and which were new. So with that I might have been able to remember it if I sang it alone, but I was distracted by the other parts being sung.
> 
> Sometimes (like when I'm trying to type someone) I can remember something that they did, and see things like short video clips in my mind that demonstrate a relevant point (but I wonder if that is only with points that I found significant to my understanding of the person at that time). Is that still Si?
> 
> ...


"I can usually remember the quote exactly how it is."

From my extremely limited knowledge, what would likely mean Si. 

Whether or not Ne or Si is dominant depends on your primary mode of thought, and whether you are a judging or perceiving dominant. It sounds to me like you are an inferior Si. This would make you an intuitive perceiver.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

gianni said:


> Cool, I wonder if that applies to everyone, I think that's a pretty general psychological concept.


lol, you're probably right. I guess it stood out to me because I feel that my pattern of remembering things is unusual. I seem to remember things arbitrarily. Like I can memorize random factoids of information I've read about (including the stats/numbers) for indefinite amounts of time. I don't tend to bring it up to people out of fear I'll sound autistic or something. But if I'm navigating a new area, I don't really remember the landmarks for different locations (like a store or parking lot). I remember the landmarks after I've already figured out how to navigate the space.



gianni said:


> I guess my biggest question right now is: what is the main difference between ISFJ and INTP, they both have the same functions? But, as I understand, some functions would obviously dominate over the other just from the nature of the situation (for example, making decisions that don't significantly involve people or feelings would obviously rely more on Ti even if Fe came before it in the functional stack) so how can you tell which one comes first?


The difference is psychological - the order of functions is about which functions you use most, have become best at and are most comfortable using. Generally, a T user is going to _prefer _situations where decision-making doesn't involve people or feelings. An F user is going to prefer situations that are more interpersonal and less objectively-oriented. Sometimes it comes down to perspective and motives. For example, an F user might be motivated by an ethical reason to go into a career in academia. 

Also, situations that require more heavy use of less developed functions are usually avoided or minimized because they cause the person to be drained quickly.


----------



## jawknee (Sep 12, 2014)

Which thread relates to you more?

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/37142-you-know-youre-intuitive-when.html

Or

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/20257-you-know-youre-sensor-when.html


----------



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

*edit*

I've been reading Gifts Differing by Isabel Briggs Meyers, according to that I seem to be more of an intuitive type, but could it just be tert/inf Ne since it's extroverted and more visible?

Could and introverted intuitive type be mistaken for a sensing type since Se is their extroverted perceiving function?

I think I have narrowed it down to INFJ or INTP, pretty sure I'm an introvert and intuitive, and I seem to relate more with Fe than Fi and more with Ti than Te, unless there is something about them that I understood wrong. What are the main differences between INFJ and INTP? 
- What is the difference in leading with Ti (an introverted judging function) over Ni (an introverted perceiving function?)
- How much more suppressed is Fe as the inferior (4th) function compared to auxiliary Fe? 
- If I use Fe with others and Ti with myself (because one is introverted and another is extroverted) then how can I tell which comes first in general if they each have their own use?

Does a dom/aux Fi user appear more emotional than a tert/inf Fe user?
Will a tert/inf Te user still be pretty vocal with their logical judgements?


----------

